# what motor for a DM30AC



## ALCo4life (Jun 11, 2012)

Hello i am building a working HO scale model of the DM30AC used on the LIRR for a friend and i need a motor and i don't know what to get? it has a odd engine mount, it is and piece of copper bent 90 degrees up and 3 hole down the middle. look at the pictures. thanks.


----------



## NIMT (Jan 6, 2011)

Any dual shaft can motor will work, NWSL (North West Short Line) has them or if your not in a hurry you can get them out of china off ebay for cheap.
Looks like your using Athearn trucks and there are a lot of drive shaft kits available out there.
I would have thought it would have been cheaper and easier to just use a P42 or and AMD-103 chassis as a base to build off of?

And posting once works quite well here, no need to post the same thing in more than one place.


----------

